# getting new motor, need advise



## chief0902 (May 7, 2011)

i've decided to get a new motor and would like a little input from anyone that might have any. Going from a 60/40 to a 90, looking at the mercury optimax and the etec's just havin a hard time deciding which one i want. i've owned mercury's all my life and know what to expect, but i've never owned or operated a etec. just hoping for a little advise, thanks. Oh yea i've got a sweet running 2000 60/40 merc 2-stroke for sale if anyone needs one


----------



## hotshotinn (May 7, 2011)

shoot me a PM with the price of your motor and your location.Is it a tiller or remote?


----------



## chief0902 (May 7, 2011)

ok sent pm


----------



## Seth (May 8, 2011)

Myself and several buddies have had Etecs ranging from 90 up to 225ho. They are great motors. I don't have any personal experience with the Optimax, but I've heard that it will out perform and Etec. Whether that's true or not I can't really say for sure. Either motor will do you well I'm sure.


----------



## Brian J (May 9, 2011)

If you're upgrading looking for more performance I am not sure that you'll notice that much difference between a 60/40 and a 90. I have a 1650 with a 90 hp Yamaha and a buddy of mine has a 1650 with a 60/40 Mercury and there is only about 3 mph (GPS verified) difference between the two. 

The 60/40 Merc is one of the best outboards ever made.


----------



## Seth (May 9, 2011)

There's only about a 5-6 mph difference I bet between my 1852 Legend with 115/80 Etec and my buddies 1752 blazer with a 60/40 Mercury. My boat is quite a bit heavier though.


----------



## chief0902 (May 9, 2011)

im not looking to break the sound barrier like those crazy fools in shoal runners :shock: i've got a 18'52 similar to yours but its a blazer, full back deck with livewell, large front deck, 3 batteries and 12gal of gas, i'm just looking for a little more with my heavy load! plus im tired of wrestling those damn carbs! seems like once a year i've got to rework and clean em! just ready for a upgrade in motor. don't get me wrong that 60 was sweet running motor, like my grandpa always said no need plowin with mules when they got these fancy new tractors


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 10, 2011)

I don't think your going to gain much of anything going to a 90hp merc. Personally if it under a 100hp and it runs a jet OMC is the only way to go. Think your spend big on a new motor and gain little. I run up river where we have a 40hp limit. I own a 40hp evinrude and I raced a guy with a 60 johnson a few years back, he run down below the motor limit alot, he beat me but his reply was I've beat alot of 90hp mercs alot worse then that. Small mercs just don't do good on a jet pump.


----------



## riverracer (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess the question is how heavy is ur boat ? cause the 90 will push more than the 60 and will use less fuel doing it, I think that the Opti will do u a great job, I had a 150 carb motor and a few years ago I bought a 250 xs opti and the fuel useage is crazy ! my old carb motor used twice as much as my big opti. My brother had a 02 or 03 90hp carb merc on a 17 52 blazer ss and it ran great, mid to upper 40's and it was stock.


----------



## Scottinva (Jun 21, 2011)

I know all motors have have issues, but you may want to do some research on the Etecs and injector issues. I own a 115 Etec with only 26 hours on it and have had two injector issues. The more research I did on them, the more I was sorry I had one. I am sure Mercs have issues too, but I have a small 25/20 and my dad has a 90/65 and neither of them have had any issues and have way more hours on them. I was lucky both times I had issues I could float back to the ramp. There would have been a lot of places that I would have had to leave the boat.

Scott


----------



## Seth (Jun 21, 2011)

I had to get an injector replaced under warranty as well in my 2008 115 Etec last August. Lots of guys around here have Etecs and I'm the only one that has had any issues that I am aware of. Good thing the motor is warrantied till March 2013!


----------



## Scottinva (Jun 21, 2011)

I also have a 5 yr warranty, but would rather not use it every year. Even on the Etec owners group website, there were a bunch of injector issues that people had. Like I said, every manufacturer has issues, it just sucks when it is your motor that has them.

Scott


----------



## Seth (Jun 22, 2011)

Scottinva said:


> I also have a 5 yr warranty, but would rather not use it every year. Even on the Etec owners group website, there were a bunch of injector issues that people had. Like I said, every manufacturer has issues, it just sucks when it is your motor that has them.
> 
> Scott



I hear ya! I'm hoping that will be my only issue with mine for a long while. I just got it back from getting the three year maintenance done (new plugs, water pump, fuel water separater, computer updates, check for codes) and don't want to spend any more on it for a while. :mrgreen: 

My dealer said that part of the injector problem is due to water in fuel. Even though there is already a fuel/water separator on the motor it's recommended to have an external one as well. A bunch of guys on the Etec forum recommend it as well so I guess that's something I need to buy and install soon.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 6, 2011)

both brands are great engines. the etec you wont even hear running....merc is usually a little louder. performance wise you wont notice much difference either. its all about how the boat is set up. i know guys running blazers with 90/65's running 42 mph gps bone stock, bare boat though. i also know 90/65's running 30 mph. every boat/engine combo will run differently. regardless either way you go, you will be happy. evinrude actually has a 130 out now that you may want to look into. pretty sweet engine. i cant say how much faster it'll be, but if i had to guess 3 or 4 mph. also keep in mind if yours is a short shaft or long shaft. once you get into the 90's and up they are long shaft and you will have to build your transom to 27".......


----------

